# Ruby persian in foster



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Ruby is in foster with me in London, she is very sweet and loving she is fine with cats but maybe not as many as i have lol

She is 13 yrs old and has been through a lot in the last year, Ruby really deserves a home and to be a member of a family she is a peoples cat she likes to be with you and loves catnip toys.



















Please if you can help contact myself or nick of time who are on here


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i just showed my OH this and did my best puss in boots face while saying pweeeeaasse??!

he said no....grrrr

so i just told him i'm going to kick him out and move lots of cats in instead lol


she's lovely, and i hope she gets the forever home she deserves x


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

awww shame dame those OH lol she is lovely bless her and the poor thing was out on the streets for a month


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

oh stop!! that's just awful 

i howled my head off last night watching animal planet - a poor cat had to be put to sleep...reminded me of my best mate Oscar from when i was 10  i had him for 16 years....


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

i know its horrible i had to de-matt her when she came too poor thing well im hoping that someone on here will have an interest bless her she is full breed too so suprising to have them in rescues yours look very cute though, i have lost 2 cats during my time and hurts so much everytime


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks, they are very cute even if i say so myself 

Freddy's a bit under the weather at the moment, but hopefully the vets will find out what the problem is tomorrow

wish i could have her....i would give her so much love and attention - maybe that's why the OH said no lmao x


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

lol i think this is why im single lol


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not working at the moment, otherwise I would have had your hand off - I couldnt afford to take the risk of her being ill....


She is beautiful though - and looks a lot like Bibi


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

shame but i understand, she is lovely first persian i have ever had as well tbh but unfortunately iif i kept her i wouldn't have the space to foster anymore not to even talk about the money to feed them lol


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm a "dog-person" through and through, but I have to say, I peek over here every now and again just for a looksie, and I have to say, she is one cute puddy-tat.

How can people do this to a cat? Just abandon them, much the same with doggies, but people have to walk and exercise their dogs, I don't think you have to exercise your cat the same way - do you? I don't know, I've never had one, but the more I see of them on here, they more I think it could be a possibility at some time, become a cat owner too......


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

8tansox said:


> I'm a "dog-person" through and through, but I have to say, I peek over here every now and again just for a looksie, and I have to say, she is one cute puddy-tat.
> 
> How can people do this to a cat? Just abandon them, much the same with doggies, but people have to walk and exercise their dogs, I don't think you have to exercise your cat the same way - do you? I don't know, I've never had one, but the more I see of them on here, they more I think it could be a possibility at some time, become a cat owner too......


:lol: oh definitely Ruby really did go through the wars her mummy (owner) dies and then the sun just hands her over to the rescue 

Then on the way to her new home she jumps out of the bloody car, gets lost we had people searching for her everywhere for a month, then suddenly she was found and she was so matted the poor thing. she is really quite young in the mind though she doesn't act 13 and never had health problems so at least there is that.

]But a kitty cat would be a nice addition to a doggy household i think lol


----------

